# MS Access MAC alternative



## Couriant

Is there a Mac version of a database program that can import MS Access or at least is like Access?


----------



## Rockn

Yea...Access for MAC


----------



## Couriant

Where can I find it? It's not with the Office suite and I checked the Mac site and didn't see one there.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Rockn - you sure that MS Access is available for OS X? 

I was under the impression that it was, but... I too can not find it. 

I guess that one alternative (besides Excel  ) would be FileMaker:
http://www.filemaker.com/
http://www.digitaladvisor.com/macintosh-software-professional/filemaker-inc-pro-7-mac_reviews.html
http://reviews-zdnet.com.com/FileMaker_Pro_7_0/4505-3521_16-30790919-2.html?tag=tab


----------



## Squashman

You could buy Virtual PC for the Mac and run Access for Windows thru that. Office for the Mac does not have Access.


----------



## Squashman

I didn't think they made a version of Open Office for the Macintosh but they do.
http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/ooo-osx_downloads.html


----------



## zoombini

Dont think they make Access for Mac. Office doesnt include it anyway.

Filemaker Pro is dual-platform and does the same kinda thing as Access


----------



## MSY-Houston

Hi,

Check out FileMaker Pro. There is a third-party solution on their site for migrating from Access to FileMaker Pro.

FileMaker Pro
http://www.filemaker.com/

3rd Party Products
http://www.filemaker.com/products/third_party.html

Scroll down to:
FmPro Migrator - (MySQL, Oracle, Access, SQL Server, Sybase, DB2, PostgreSQL and FrontBase) 
FmPro Migrator quickly and accurately migrates FileMaker Pro database structure and data to MySQL, Oracle, Access, SQL Server, Sybase, DB2, PostgreSQL and FrontBase. -- Migrates from Access to FileMaker 7 [MacOS X and Windows feature] -- Migrates.

Houston


----------



## Couriant

Houston, i think we have a solution 

Filemaker looks like the job. What I was thinking was that I would create the database in Access and then it will be transferred and updated in the alternative. However we have a large excel file (Mac version of course ) that has information that we need to upload into the database. Do you think that Filemaker can import from Excel too? I don't see any reference that it does, only from supported database. 

(well if it doesn't i can always add it to the Access database before transferring)


----------



## MSY-Houston

Well, hot dog!

I'm pretty sure it will take the Excel files. If it doesn't take them directly, you can probably export the Excel file as tab delimited, or something like that, and FileMake should pull that in.


----------



## MSY-Houston

You also might want to check out the plug-ins section.

http://www.filemaker.com/plugins/all.html


----------



## MSY-Houston

Hit that send button too fast!

Check out Add-ons, Plug-ins, Tools, and other (as well as anything else you see). This thing isn't the kitchen sink--it's the kitchen!

m


----------



## Couriant

sweet, I will try it out since there is a trial version. This is for a business so we'll see what we can do.  Thanks again and I'll be in touch if theres any more q's or a's


----------



## MSM Hobbes

Gosh... my post referring ya to Filemaker Pro was before hers, like even days ago even... 



j/k!!!


----------



## MSY-Houston

Hobbes--what can I say? I got wordy... 

Okay, so maybe you ARE the king of providing great details...

 

(ya' goob)


----------



## MSM Hobbes

LOL... silly peoples... 

thanks for the laugh this morn'...


----------

